# Reptile Show



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I took pictures for a local guy who does reptile shows for parties and other events. (I do have permission to post these) I thought I'd share for the other reptile lovers on here. 

First, little Crested Gecko named Kermit









Honduran Milk Snake (I believe, not 100% sure, one of the 25 Milk Snake species. lol )
















A Uromastyx, funny lookin' fellow.








King Brown Snake (This is also a guess  , again I wasn't paying attention to what he said)








Angel, a albino California Kingsnake 








This gal's a bit scared of snakes, Angel makes a good mind changer. 
















Bearded Dragon (normal)








Spike, Sulcata Tortoise 








Brazilian Rainbow Boa, their iridescent shine is stunning in person.
















Red Tail Boa Constrictor 









I hadn't had any real experience with this species before meeting this guy. I've fallen for them, they're absolutely stunning animals. Taiwan Beauty Rat Snake
















































Bandit decided his shirt was a nice place to hang








Dino(Dee-no) the Tegu
















Titan the Green Iguana, he was showin' off for everyone.








Komodo the Asian Water Monitor (Second largest lizard species)

























And the big girl, Sumatra, she's the "grand finale" . 4 year old Albino Burmese Python, I think she's somewhere around 125lbs and 14ft long.
























She decided to come say hi to me while I was taking pictures.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a beautiful/healthy group of reptiles!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

My two favorite reptiles are here  
Mali Uromastyx and Tegu  
Great pictures!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome, I hired someone like this one year for my daughters bday and he had all these kinda things. Was very cool, he even brought a lemur , was so cute i wanted to steal him. The snakes he had some that stretched out across my living room like 20 feet long was creepy, guy even convinced me to hold one { amazing since this is a HUGE fear lol} didnt last long but i did hold it around my neck. lol, the spiders though I had to leave the room I couldnt handle that.. What was your fav reptile there? you took some amazing shots girl


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wowi would have died when Sumutra came over. Great pictures made me worried to scroll down lol. They really are suh cool Looking unique animals.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tooo cool. Thanks for sharing pics. That Taiwan Beauty is a beauty.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> What a beautiful/healthy group of reptiles!


Indeed, it's refreshing to see a lot of well cared animals! A lot of reptiles I see through family and such aren't well cared for, quite sad.



> My two favorite reptiles are here
> Mali Uromastyx and Tegu
> Great pictures!


I dunno why but the Uromastyx is really funky looking to me. :roll: Beautiful animals none the less, Dino was a really chill guy.



> awesome, I hired someone like this one year for my daughters bday and he had all these kinda things. Was very cool, he even brought a lemur , was so cute i wanted to steal him. The snakes he had some that stretched out across my living room like 20 feet long was creepy, guy even convinced me to hold one { amazing since this is a HUGE fear lol} didnt last long but i did hold it around my neck. lol, the spiders though I had to leave the room I couldnt handle that.. What was your fav reptile there? you took some amazing shots girl


Sounds like it was a lot of fun, if, IF I have kids, I would do something like this for their birthday.

Spiders kind of bug me, I need to get over my jitter. They'd probably have to strap me down just to save me from my own reflexes.

As for as looks, the Taiwan Beauty Rat Snake by far. Personality wise Sumatra, she's a very sweet, extremely easy going, friendly, curious gal.



> Wowi would have died when Sumutra came over. Great pictures made me worried to scroll down lol. They really are suh cool Looking unique animals.


 I wanted to post other pictures showing how many kids were around her but I only got permission from two of the kid's parents to post. I'm pretty sure I could, but better safe than sorry.  They were all a lot of fun to work with.



> Tooo cool. Thanks for sharing pics. That Taiwan Beauty is a beauty.


Indeed! I'm sold on them, they made it onto my must have list


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just block there faces out lol, it worked when i posted this one before


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> just block there faces out lol, it worked when i posted this one before


OMG THAT IS CRAZY!!!!! and a riot lol Your kids look like they are having a blast!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> just block there faces out lol, it worked when i posted this one before


That's awesome! The guy's other large snake is also a Normal Burm, so he's got the same pair. His normal girl (Fluffy, love her) was shedding though so she stayed home. Her previous owner didn't feet her properly so despite being the same age as Sumatra, she's half her size. But she's growing well now since he's had her.

and I guess I'll just have to become unlazy and blur their faces.


----------

